# Shock leader mishap & question



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Recently I have been working with attaching a shock leader to my running line. I haven't had a need for it previously as I mostly threw 3-4 oz. and wasn't throwing bigger chunked baits. These days I am now throwing more lead and bigger baits.

This morning I was practicing off the ground casts, using a 15 lb running line, 40 lb shock leader (I know that is a little light), and a 3 oz. pyramid sinker. On one cast it felt like the knot nicked one of the rod guides on the way out, and when I got up to my sinker I noticed that a he$% of a mess had developed right around where the Albright knot I used to attach the shock leader to running line was. 

Basically it looked like a big birds nest of probably 6 feet of shock leader and 15+ feet of running line piled up on itself and coiled around into a big ball. I had to cut it all off and start over. Any idea what could have happened, and is this typical from time to time? Is the Albright knot the best for attaching shock leader to running line or should I be using a different knot?

Thanks for any input / suggestions...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you using a conventional or spinning reel?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

What kind of reel are you using (conventional or spinning)? 

No, what you described isn't common. As far as the knot it's a personal preference thing.

I use a doubled running line tied witha spider hitch and then uni to uni for my leader connection.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes - sorry forgot to mention that - spinning reel, Shimano Baitrunner 4500 and a 10' foot rod...


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Your problem sounds like too much line on the reel to me, or older line with a lot of memory in it.

I think maybe your shock knot picked up a couple loops of running line on the way out.

Walt


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

I think you may be right - since I was casting on a field, and reeling in line while walking, I'm betting that I had some loose wraps on my spool vs. nice tight ones. This would explain snagging a loop on the way out...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SaltSlinger said:


> I think you may be right - since I was casting on a field, and reeling in line while walking, I'm betting that I had some loose wraps on my spool vs. nice tight ones. This would explain snagging a loop on the way out...


Where the shock knot lays on the spool can play a part
- the knot can grab adjacent coils and cause issues when one of the coils grabs or wraps around a guide as it is passing thru each guide during the cast. 

I got tired of having shock knots hang up on spinning gear, so now I just use conventional gear for heavy duty use and spinning gear for lighter use - no shock leader- but I still use a samll bite leader- especially with braid- but with no knot on the spool I have not had an issue since.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree that you may have had some loose loops come off your reel during the cast. Make sure you oinch the line between your off hand finger when walking out to assure proper tension on the line. 

You may also want to consider a "smaller knot" than the albright. The knot I use for fishing consists of an overhand knot in the shock leader around the runnibg line and a 5 turn uni on the running line side. This knot is small and holds up very well both during casting and landing fish.

Guide size espically the tip ring size will also be a factor.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

SurffishNJ said:


> I agree that you may have had some loose loops come off your reel during the cast. Make sure you oinch the line between your off hand finger when walking out to assure proper tension on the line.
> 
> You may also want to consider a "smaller knot" than the albright. The knot I use for fishing consists of an overhand knot in the shock leader around the runnibg line and a 5 turn uni on the running line side. This knot is small and holds up very well both during casting and landing fish.
> 
> Guide size espically the tip ring size will also be a factor.


When I get a new rod I usually replace the tip with one that has a larger opening..It seems (to me ) to cast better.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

how did you spool the line on the reel?

DId you stand the spool on one end or let it rotate on an axle of some sort?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its best NOT to wrap the leader around the spool face twice.

once up or down is plenty.

make sure knot is on the bottom, with the leader winding up.
but not all the way on the bottom, or itll clip line. maybe about 1/4" off bottom of spool is usually good. then wind the leader up. open bail, cast.


----------

